# Hello from Steve Rogers



## steverogers (Sep 19, 2012)

Hello Everyone. This is Steve Rogers. I am here to take participate in the wedding planning events as well as want to have discussions on wedding topis.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I know your secret- you're Captain America!


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Who?


----------



## tonyarz (Sep 15, 2012)

Did you ever pitch for the Montreal Expos?


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi Steverogers, I'm glad your Steve Rogers, and not someone else!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

What wedding events?


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> What wedding events?


:iagree: :scratchhead:


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

*Well, HELLO STEVE ROGERS!*


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

ooooooh DAMN!!! 

fanning myself and panting


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

HEY STEVE ROGERS!
How did ya get that body up there?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok after seeing that picture, Steve Rogers, when are we getting married? I am free this weekend.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

ScarletBegonias said:


> ooooooh DAMN!!!
> 
> fanning myself and panting


:lol: Had to add a face to the name! And with a bod like that, I couldn't leave that out! ENJOY!


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Ok after seeing that picture, Steve Rogers, when are we getting married? I am free this weekend.


:rofl: :rofl: Can I be your Maid of Honor? :toast:


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

OMG those beads of sweat running down his chest.  

Scarlet, may I borrow your fan?


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> What wedding events?


Lmao...








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

he's beautiful...

but I'm more of a rough around the edges,raunchy funny guy kind of gal


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

mmmm yummy! 

No wonder I never mind watching Captain America with my DS


----------

